
Anti-Adblock Killer - enzoavigo
http://reek.github.io/anti-adblock-killer/
======
richerlariviere
As an ad company, I Will make an anti-anti-Adblock killer. This is becoming
ridiculous.

~~~
enzoavigo
It seems most Adblock users are not especially proud of using adblock, nor do
they support anti-advertising activism.

I believe they use ad-blocker for practical reasons, not ideological.

On too many sites, the invasion of pop-up windows and heavily animated ad has
became an annoyance. Not only a visual one, but also a technical one. When a
page loads, code sends a request to an ad server (+ sometimes third-party
plug-in) to render the animated ads. Most of the time, these ads are poorly
optimized. As a consequence, the computer’s CPU is heavily taxed.

Consumer is always right. If he can't stand ads for practical reasons then it
might be the time to re-think how we operate.

~~~
chei0aiV
I would guess that there is a large population of people who use adblock for
ideological reasons; your right to display ads stops at my eyeballs.

------
provemewrong
Deja vu [1]

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10729068](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10729068)

------
amarvashishth
google chrome does not allow installing it

